# Wheel of Misfortune



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Bankrupt, Foreclosed, Caught in Zipper, Fired, ... shall I continue?


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

I was thinking more in the line of something on the wheel that the guests would have to do...I have some, like Body Shot on You, Trick, Treat, Luge It (we have a luge for shots). Just need some more suggestions to fill the spaces.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

How about strange but easy physical things? Like a cartwheel or stand on one foot while patting your head, limbo, etc?


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

How about a spot that that have to eat something gross, like a piece of candy injected with hot sauce?


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

That's a good idea! (one I might pinch  ) - um.... how about using the fates from one of the 'tempt yr fate' games but using different symbols on the wheel to represent different things i.e.

shot glass - obvious one
Fate - act out a fate from a big of mixed ones
food - eat something nasty

etc etc . sorry not much more help


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you have a picture of your wheel or how you made it? I would love a wheel for next year.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

I made something similar for my Haunted Casino party next week. It's a little bit cheesy in construction and I wasn't planning on showing it off, but maybe you will find it helpful in some way. For the Mis Fortunes I totally stole ideas from people's Bad Fates that I found amusing (there are pictures of these) and for the Fortunes I will be giving our Lottery scratch tickets (only one per guest - they are done playing once they win a Fortune). Check out my photo album if you are interested...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/super_freak-albums-halloween-2010-haunted-casino-theme.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Super Freak, I love your Wheel of Misfortune-Fortune. The spider web is a great background! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Super Freak, I love your Wheel of Misfortune-Fortune. The spider web is a great background! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you PrintersDevil! I went with the spider webs because this game will be set up in our Spider's Lair. Glad you like it


----------

